# Fenster schließen mit JButton



## Doc Snyder (27. Sep 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab folgendes Problem... ich möchte mittels eines Buttons (JButton) ein fenster schließen.

Leider bekomme ich es irgendwie nicht hin. Was muß ich dabei beachten?

Hat jemand zufällig ein Beispiel? Danke im voraus!!


Doc


----------



## _charly_ (27. Sep 2006)

Doc Snyder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab folgendes Problem... ich möchte mittels eines Buttons (JButton) ein fenster schließen.
> 
> ...




```
//Im Konstruktor:
    button = new ...;
    button.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {
             buttonActionPerformed(evt);
        }
    });

//ende Konstruktor

private void buttonActionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent evt) {

    this.setVisible(false);
}
```

hoffe das is verständlich


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Sep 2006)

evtl. auch 

```
dispose();
```
oder

```
System.exit(0);
```
je nachdem was du unter Schließen des Fensters verstehst.  ???:L


----------

